# Training



## tbandee7 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm planning on training for a triathlon a year from now, but I'm looking for advice on training for speed and endurance. Any training routines/rides that seem to work well, please share. Also anybody who may be involved with those sort of races, how do you keep up your endurance over the winter months with a busy schedule? Feel free to share any experiences that have and haven't worked, or just feel free to share any interesting racing experiences because I enjoy hearing those.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

www.trainingpeaks.com


----------

